# Shuttle Launch?



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

We are leaving in the morning for Cape Canaveral, this will be my second attempt to see a shuttle launch. We are staying at a CG called Jetty Park (very near where the cruise ships are docked). With only a 40% chance of launch from a weather standpoint, I may miss another launch (but I get to go camping







)

Anyone ever stay there?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

That's awesome. It will be worth the trip though you will have to go through Daytona on a race weekend. Good luck with the traffic.
Darlene


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

fl_ford said:


> We are leaving in the morning for Cape Canaveral, this will be my second attempt to see a shuttle launch. We are staying at a CG called Jetty Park (very near where the cruise ships are docked). With only a 40% chance of launch from a weather standpoint, I may miss another launch (but I get to go camping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool another Outbacker from my area! Camping World in St. Augustine is now open.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hope you get to see it go!

I got to see STS 7 go up it had Sally Ride onboard, The frist American Woman to go up in space. I was in the Air Force and was TDY to Patrick AFB, Coco Beach and was 5 miles from the launch pad. It is something I will never forget, You can feel all the raw horse power even several miles away.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

fl_ford,

Even though I think NASA is acting in an insane (at best) or criminally negligent (at worst) manner in even attempting to launch this weekend







, for your sake I hope you get to see it go! That is something I have always wanted to experience!

tdvffjohn is also heading down that way this weekend. I don't think he will be there by Saturday, so a day or two launch delay would work well for him. Maybe you guys could coordinate a get together for the big show!









In any case, have a great trip!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great Hope you get to see it launch
Have a great time

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A delay is what I am hoping for but for selfish reasons. I am leaving Sunday for Florida and if there is a delay, I might make it and see it myself.









John


----------

